# Center Cap size?



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

I have put 16" 2007 A6 wheels (C9P option) on my wife's Passat and was wondering if anyone knew the center cap size so I can buy the appropriate VW caps to put in there.
here are the wheels in question . . .


----------



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Center Cap size? (jopr175)*

bump?


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Center Cap size? (jopr175)*

while not an authority...... I am pretty sure that all VW and Audi have the same size wheel cap....... so they should fit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_golfer (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Center Cap size? (jopr175)*

perhaps you could try asking the dealer directly? i'm sure they would know since they're oem.


----------

